# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Türkler Anadolu'ya İslamiyet'ten Önce Geldi İddiası

## veli

turkler.jpg
Denizli'nin Bozkurt İlçesi'ne bağlı İnceler Beldesi'nde yapılan keşfin, tarih kitaplarını değiştireceği iddia edildi.


Üzerinde Göktürk alfabesiyle yazılan yazıların bulunduğu kayanın, Türklerin Batı Anadoluya İslamiyetten önce geldiklerini ortaya koyduğu ileri sürüldü.

Denizli'de Doğa Sevenler Derneği (DOSEV) üyelerinin geçtiğimiz günlerde Bozkurt İlçesinin İnceler Beldesindeki bir doğa gezisi sırasında gördükleri kaya, inanılmaz bir tarihi gizemi ortaya çıkardı.

Bir mağarada kayanın üzerinde ilginç ve çok eski işaretler gören DOSEV üyeleri, fotoğraflarını çekti. Fotoğrafları inceleyen tarih araştırmacısı Kürşad Baytok, işaretlerin Göktürk alfabesiyle yazıldığını ve Göktürklere ait olduğunu iddia etti. İşaretlerin çevirisini yapan araştırmacı Baytok, Üç Enenmiş At Aldı cümlesinin kayada yer aldığını ve 8′inci Yüzyıla ait olabileceğini ileri sürdü.

Eserin korunması ve kayda alınması gerektiğini belirten araştırmacı Kürşad Baytok, Ortaya çıkan bu önemli eser, kesinleştiği takdirde Türklerin Batı Anadoluya İslamiyetten önce geldiklerinin kanıtı olacak. Tarih yeniden yazılabilir. Türklerin Anadoluya gelişi kitaplarda 1071 Malazgirt Savaşı olarak yazıyor. Ancak bulunan eserler, bunun daha eski olduğunu gösteriyor dedi.

Kayanın üzerindeki alfabenin 10′uncu Yüzyılda kullanımının bırakıldığını belirten Baytok, Bu da Göktürkler tarafından kullanılan alfabelerde yer alan şekillerin 8′inci Yüzyılda kullanılmış olma ihtimalini ortaya çıkarıyor. Bu da Türklerin bu tarihlerde Anadoluda özellikle de Batı Anadoluda bulunduğu anlamına geliyor diye konuştu.

DOSEV Başkanı Ümit Şıracı, kayanın korunması gerektiğini belirterek, Doğa gezisi sırasında işaretler ilgimizi çekti. Fotoğraflarını çekip incelettik. Biz de çok şaşırdık. Bölgede böyle bir eserin korunması gerekiyor. Gerekli yerlere bildirdik dedi.

----------

